# Sleep well now little one



## kathizzy (Mar 31, 2007)

Sadly lost my yeman cham today, had to have her put to sleep due to her not layin eggs, and the popped in her tummy. You was only with us a few months, and you was lovely, and we loved you loads, and were really going to miss you little lizzy. Sleep well sweet one. Wish we'd of had more time with you.


----------



## kim1989 (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. :-(


----------

